# TUG Rescission Numbers for April 2022:  $256,000 in money saved by owners!



## TUGBrian (May 28, 2022)

An amazing month for timeshare owners finding TUG in time to cancel newly purchased Timeshares and get full refunds!

Literally a quarter of a million dollars right back in these lucky owners pockets by finding Timeshare Users Group and getting the help and advice from this incredible community of owners, and the best part is that that knowledge is given away on this site absolutely free!

Zero requirement to pay a single dollar in fees to get the help you need on TUG!  (although we certainly hope owners continue to support the site!   https://store.tug2.com/tugsecurepayment.html )


----------



## Buzzerbaby (May 28, 2022)

Thank you for saving us $37,000! Luckily we found you within the rescinding period.


----------

